# So tonight, ribeye with scallops wrapped in bacon



## Captain Morgan (Apr 10, 2005)

with squash/zucch on the side.  Actually the scallops are the appetizer....I know everyone likes to wrap the bacon around the outside, but I'm thinking of sprinkling with Old Bay and covering the scallop with bacon....any idea of how long to leave it over the coals in the kettle?


----------



## Shawn White (Apr 10, 2005)

Cap'n:

For my preference, bacon has to be crisp, not dark, but crisp. Not jiggly at all.

If you set the bacon on top in a direct cook situation and you are like me, the scallops may be overcooked before the bacon is done.

I wonder if it it might be better to set the scallops on top of the bacon to sort of protect 'em?


Old Bay sounds good.


Shawn


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 10, 2005)

perfect!  Got lucky again....started em direct to get the bacon rendering.....then just spun the grate around to heat up indirect..
spun back over the coals to crisp up....and the bacon was done, the scallops were [erfect!

  Now I need a dipping sauce...for next time of course....I think a butter sauce may be too rich with the bacon...ideas!

I love my kettle!


----------



## Shawn White (Apr 10, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> ...Got lucky again...



Nah, ya knew what you were doing man.

I'll suggest rolling the scallops in real maple syrup.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 10, 2005)

You can always blanche the bacon for a few seconds to help cook/render it abit before grilling.  You definitely do not want to overcook the scallops waiting for the bacon to cook.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2005)

> blanche the bacon for a few seconds to help cook/render it abit before grilling


Really?  Never heard that before.....Thought process creating heat, wood is smoking, bbq related..close enough Nick??? :grin: ..


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 10, 2005)

well, not that I ever go into a cook without a little learnin'.....just come out that way!

  My research showed several people that used maple syrup, which I love on bacon, but doesn't sound good on scallops, or any shellfish. Maybe next time.

 I also read about either blanching/micro-ing/baking etc the bacon, but even though I bought the thick sliced, I went commando!

  Now I'll say this...a little softness in my bacon doesn't bother me
(I am divorced by the way), but I was scared crisping it up any more
would overcook the scallops.  Again, I got lucky.  Didn't log any times,
just kept flipping and turning the grate till it looked right.  

Not the traditional way of making scallops, but I'm full...no leftovers!


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2005)

Didn't take any traditional pictures either, did ya???  

Just kiddin' . . . . .


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 10, 2005)

Bill I'm looking for a cheap digital camera...I bought one last spring at Circuit City, took a few pictures of my dog, and returned it.  

Then I found this board.  I'm looking for one just to post pics here....and I think there's something wrong with that!


----------



## Shawn White (Apr 10, 2005)

real maple syrup + smoked bacon wrapped scallops ... three great tastes that taste great together or my name is mud ... wait a minute, my name is already mud ...  :grin: 

not doused in maple syrup, just rolled ... it kind of leaves you licking the plate wanting more =P~ 

too bad ya didn't try it, I really like it ... but I guess you just weren't ready for it Captain ....   maybe next time


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 10, 2005)

Cheap didgital camera...not the way you want to go there Capt...in this instance, you get what you pay for!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 11, 2005)

yeah, but I only really need it to post pics for you guys!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 11, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> yeah, but I only really need it to post pics for you guys!



What do you consider cheap Cappy?  Like Greg said you get what you pay for.  When I first started looking at cameras I too didn't want to spend much, but I am really glad I did!  If I recall (Bill you may remember what I paid, you and Bryan S. helped me pic it out), I spent $400 and this camera is worth every penny!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 11, 2005)

400 bucks aint cheap to me....I don't care about printing pictures....
just want to show off my food like Larry!  I was hoping a cheaper camera (200 or less) would get the job done for posting pics to the net.  

Need advice here, don't want to make a 200 dollar mistake.....or a 400 dollar one.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2005)

That was last year, Larry.  Hell, I can't remember what I did yesterday!  :razz: 

I don't remember exactly what you paid but you're in the ball park.  I'll say it again, I'm really impressed with the quality from your camera!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 11, 2005)

Niagara River Smoker said:
			
		

> > blanche the bacon for a few seconds to help cook/render it abit before grilling
> 
> 
> Really?  Never heard that before.....Thought process creating heat, wood is smoking, bbq related..close enough Nick??? :grin: ..



Why do you drag me into this? Larry is just making a point about something and you have to put my $.02 in???? Bill, I'll do my own posting if you don't mind! Thanks


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 11, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> 400 bucks aint cheap to me....I don't care about printing pictures....
> just want to show off my food like Larry!  I was hoping a cheaper camera (200 or less) would get the job done for posting pics to the net.
> 
> Need advice here, don't want to make a 200 dollar mistake.....or a 400 dollar one.



Hey Capt, go back to Circut City and see what they have. For just posting pics here you don't need an expensive camera. If the pics look like crap, you can return the camera again.


----------



## Griff (Apr 17, 2005)

Wow this is cosmic. I just finished a scallops wrapped in prosciutto ham meal and logged in to find this topic. I switched to prosciutto instead of bacon because I can get it sliced very thin. Then it cooks crispy in about the same amount of time the scallops take to cook. I am going to try Shawn's roll em in pure Canadian maple sryup the next time. We use garlic butter, teryiaki, or just salt and pepper. 

Griff


----------

